# Stacja dokująca

## Lord_Raven

Witam

Przymierzam sie do zakupu stacji dokującej do mojego laptopa (HP ProBook 4720s). Według HP do mojego modelu pasuje takie cos: http://h30094.www3.hp.com/product/sku/10260281/mfg_partno/AY052AA%23ABA ale tam oczywiscie pojawia sie "Compatible operating systems	Windows XP (SP1 and 2); Windows Vista (32- and 64-bit); Windows 7". Równiez zdanie: "No need for a CD, this docking station has flash memory that stores installation-ready software drivers." nie wyglada zachęcająco.

Pytanie czy to będzie działać z linuxem?

----------

## sebas86

Szkoda, że nie piszą co jest w środku. Sam ostatnio interesowałem się kartą graficzną na USB i z poszukiwań wynika, że kilka układów działa bezproblemowo pod Linuksem. Warto wiec poszukać w sieci lub wysłać pytanie do producenta o podzespoły, które siedzą w środku.

----------

## p_d

Posiadałem stację dokującą X3000 do HP DV5000. Problemów nie było najmniejszych ot kolejne porty usb, hdd, vga itd (łącznie z obsługą eventów podgłośniania ściszania i wyłączania dźwięku). Podłączane było przez expansion port 2 do lapka.

----------

## Lord_Raven

Niestety mój laptop nie posiada czegoś takiego jak expansion port 2 :/

----------

## p_d

Który z tych elementów chcesz użyć?

Expansion HP Basic Adjustable Stand - AL549AA

HP USB 2.0 Docking Station - FQ834AA

HP Essential USB 2.0 Port Replicator - AQ731AA

HP Dual Hinge Notebook Stand - AW661AA

HP Display & Notebook Stand - AW662AA

HP Adjustable Display Stand - AW663AA

HP Adjustable Dual Display Stand - AW664AA

Te model który podałeś nie widnieje na liście jako wspierany  :Smile: . Warto by było się do HP odezwać w tej materii

http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/13569_na/13569_na.PDF - stad wzialem liste urzadzen

----------

## Lord_Raven

Strona HP nie jest zbyt user friendly.

Według tego: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/aa/en/sm/WF06c/A1-329290-329229-347699-347699-4235161-4206592.html te produkty są kompatybilne

Niemniej nie upieram sie równie dobrze może być to: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/il/en/sm/WF06c/A1-329290-329229-347699-347699-3788624-3788627.html choć akurat ta lista nie uwzględnia kompatybilności z 4720s

W obu przypadkach jest jednak ten sam problem - Windows

----------

## p_d

W mojej stacji też było tylko Windows-friendly device  :Smile:  jednak jeżeli nie masz tam nic super ekstra wypasionego w tej stacji to po mojemu powinno chodzić

----------

## Lord_Raven

ale jak rozumiem, w tym przypadku (brak tego calego expansion port 2) wszystko idzie przez USB wlacznie z grafika. Czy jajo to ogarnie? Czy nie potrzeba do tego jakiegos oprogramowania dziwnej maści działajacego tylko pod winda?

----------

## sebas86

Ale suchara odkopałeś.  :Razz: 

Każdy chyba wie, że fajnie kupić od razu. Tylko nie w tym problem (nie w kompatybilności komputera ze stacją - to jest oczywiste, każdy producent dba o dostępność takich informacji). Problemem jest kompatybilność z Linuksem (o takie informacje już ciężej).

----------

